# smelly poo...help please!



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

is it safe to use marshall bi-odor waste and urine deodorizer? friend mentioned in previous posts will have to get rid of ella if she cant get poo smell under control. she is on a science diet kitten formula. thanks!


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure about that, but a safe and cheap option is that you could use a mixture of vinegar and water to neutralize the smell.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

All of the Science Diet kitten foods that I'm finding have higher protein percentages, around 37-42%, which is too high. I would suggest switching the food to something with a protein percentage that's closer to 30%, and make sure there's no fish ingredients in it. The protein could be what's giving smelly poo, and fish ingredients make for smellier poo as well.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KamoLover said:


> is it safe to use marshall bi-odor waste and urine deodorizer? friend mentioned in previous posts will have to get rid of ella if she cant get poo smell under control. she is on a science diet kitten formula. thanks!


No, its not because hedgies tend to lick things a lot! It is also toxic to some small animals if big amounts are ingested... Sooooo the poo may be a little smellier if on a specific diet, I use Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey and Potato formula. It is for sensative tummies with a few ingredients so that way the poo does not smell as bad. I will attach a link for the food as it may keep the smell down (If you feed the food to her slowly ween her onto it). Also is she cleaning the cage every week? The wheel daily or every other day? If not, you should. It will keep it a little less smelly. If you are consider potty training him. I will attach a link as well.

GOOD LUCK!!

Food:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4075959 (I prefer the turkey & chicken formula because it is healthiest)

Potty Training: 
viewtopic.php?f=2&p=55750


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

the marshalls is the kind u add to fnd or water so its supposed to be ingested


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I checked the ingredients, one can be toxic if inhaled or absorbed through the skin, and another is a preservative that has be linked to cancer. I wouldn't take a chance on using it.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks thats what i was lookin for! ill have her try a different food.if she cant fix it i get the poop monster so hopefully that works! haha


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KamoLover said:


> thanks thats what i was lookin for! ill have her try a different food.if she cant fix it i get the poop monster so hopefully that works! haha


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

shes having to clean the cage every other day...sometimes daily. she only poops on or under her wheel and in front of her food its just that the poo is sooo smelly that it stinks up the house.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

KamoLover said:


> shes having to clean the cage every other day...sometimes daily. she only poops on or under her wheel and in front of her food its just that the poo is sooo smelly that it stinks up the house.


okay, Try new food! It might just be her diet


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

If her poo is that bad she might need to go to the vet to see if she has some kind of bactural infetion in her intestens, that can make for realy bad poo smell. be sure to take a fress poop sample.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is she spot cleaning the poop and cleaning the wheel daily?


----------

